# Tree Bark On? / Tree Bark Off?



## cogger (Oct 17, 2009)

I got 4 cord tree length. I chainsawed the pile down to 18 inch rounds and now hand splitting in to wife friendly size quarters. With a little more time to waste than years in past I am removing the bark off with a axe. Anybody else do this?, or am I just crazy for doing so.


----------



## mgpf99 (Oct 17, 2009)

Crazy is the right word. Leave it on.


----------



## vwboomer (Oct 17, 2009)

The only time I remove the bark is if it peels off easily when splitting. Some Ash I picked up this summer was like this - I could get the whole piece off by sliding my hand under the bark. Otherwise Don't bother.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 17, 2009)

I think you should feel free to process your firewood anywa you want, but I sure don't think bark removal is necessary. I do think bark removal might help the wood season a little faster, but I don't strip the bark off of my firewood. With some types of wood it seems like debarking would be far more work than splitting, especially if the wood and bark were fresh.


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 17, 2009)

It is your wood and your elbow grease so if you want to take the bark off by all means remove the bark.

I do not remove it because it is more work and what are you doing with the bark after you get it off anyway?
I find I make enough mess splitting wood with out making more mess.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 17, 2009)

mgpf99 said:
			
		

> Crazy is the right word. Leave it on.


+1


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 17, 2009)

I burn it off.


----------



## WoodMann (Oct 17, 2009)

Personally I debark. The bark comes off fairly easily as I harvest mostly dead standing. I just feel a little better with debarking because you don't know exactly whats living in that bark that you're about to bring into the house...............


----------



## cogger (Oct 17, 2009)

WoodMann said:
			
		

> Personally I debark. The bark comes off fairly easily as I harvest mostly dead standing. I just feel a little better with debarking because you don't know exactly whats living in that bark that you're about to bring into the house...............



I guess that is why I do it. Let the air right in. I also find it better to season and slightly less smolder when burning. Lot's of effort involved but it's a nice outcome.


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 17, 2009)

Pulling off the bark?  A little sprinkle of salt will help pull the moisture.


----------



## cogger (Oct 17, 2009)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> It is your wood and your elbow grease so if you want to take the bark off by all means remove the bark.
> 
> I do not remove it because it is more work and what are you doing with the bark after you get it off anyway?
> I find I make enough mess splitting wood with out making more mess.



I will chip it in to mulch or find a use for it. Also I already got a nice size bag of saw dust before it got rained on to mix with cat litter. I think cat's belong outside, but my wife says cat in. Thing sleeps n' snores by the wood stove.


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 17, 2009)

sounds good chip away


----------



## KeepItNatural (Oct 17, 2009)

I leave it on and let it season.  When its ready to burn, the bark generally peels off by hand and I use the now separated bark as part of my kindling.  The bark tends to burn hot and fast, which is exactly what I want my kindling to do, so I think its a good choice for me.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 18, 2009)

Depends on species.  Some I peel, some I leave.


----------



## Bootlegger (Oct 18, 2009)

How about stacking?  Bark up or down?  Does it matter?


----------



## madrone (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh, was there bark on that? I was too busy enjoying the fire...


----------



## quads (Oct 18, 2009)

Bootlegger said:
			
		

> How about stacking?  Bark up or down?  Does it matter?


I'm not sure if it makes a difference, but I always stack bark side up.  It's the way the tree grew, with it's bark exposed to the weather.

As for intentionally removing the bark before burning; no.  Most of the trees I cut have no bark on them, but what little there is, if it doesn't fall off in the years between processing and stove, I feel it's earned the right to hang on until the very end.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 18, 2009)

Bark side up.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 18, 2009)

RingOfFire said:
			
		

> WoodMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it is smoldering when burning then you are burning unseasoned wood.

I have come to the belief that those who debark their wood do so because they have not taken the time or have not had the time to get far enough on wood to allow good seasoning. Therefore, they burn partially green wood and blame the bark rather than blaming the lack of time. Time is a friend or an enemy to fire wood, depending on how you look at it. 

As for me, I would hate to see anyone wasting time removing bark.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 19, 2009)

My view on the whole stripping the bark thing is that I have enough to keep me busy when it comes to wood . . . felling the tree, hauling the tree out, cutting the tree to stove length, splitting the rounds, stacking the wood, etc. . . . and that's just to do the wood . . . that doesn't include the rest of the jobs that come with being a home owner and working full time. I'm like many other folks -- if the bark is nearly fallling off the split or round, sure, I may remove it just to keep it from falling off inside the house when I'm bringing in the wood or loading up the stove . . . but otherwise the bark stays on and adds to the BTUs I'm burning in the stove.


----------



## katwillny (Oct 19, 2009)

I let my Consolidated  Dutchwest take it off.   Too much work, besides, if very dry it acts as a starter.


----------

